# Capitol Corridor Fremont-Sacramento



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

We took the Capitol Corridor to Sacramento for a day trip from Fremont. We left home at 8:45 AM, and headed for Centerville Station. Train number 528 was late by 20 minutes because it kept on moving back by 3 minutes. The weather was very windy and cold while we were waiting on that small platform. The train finally arrived at 9:53 AM. Since it is a small platform, the coach next to the engine was the only car that had its doors opened for us. We found some seats and settled in for our journey. Delays were because of Freight Congestion between Richmond and Martinez. Train consisted of a P42DC engine 9, 3 Cailfornia coaches, and a lounge/cafe car (this is different from the superliner lounge). We finally arrived in Sacramento. Thanks to the new Sacramento RT light rail extension to Sacramento, we were able to get to the center of the city in no time. We only spent 3 hours in Sacramento, then we went to Old Sacramento to get some candy from a place called Candyland. The weather here was very windy, and the doors to our train wouldn't open until 10 minutes before departure. We took train 543 back to Fremont. It consisted of an EMD F59PHI (I forgot the number), 3 Cailfornia coaches, and a lounge/cafe car. The return train to Sacramento was about on-time except when we got to Oakland Coliseum. Only a single train can stop there at a time, and we were delayed by ten minutes. We got off at Fremont on the same platform 10 minutes late, and we got off at the first car again. The reason we got off on the same platforom in the morning was because of the Altamont Commuter Express train used the other platform. They really need to make the platform longer on the side we got off at.

This was my 4th trip on the Capitol Corridor. This was the 1st time on a weekday train, and the 1st time not on a bus bridge. The service was really good. Overall, it was an excellent trip. 

Also: They changed their excuse for the delays. It was first because of freight trains, then it was signal problems.


----------

